
White Day - poppypetalmask
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Day
======
Ultramanoid
It's annoying how aggresive marketing gets in Japan for this sort of thing,
moving from one promoted consumer craze to the next programmed one with no
gaps in between whatsoever.

The moment Valentine's is over, everything changes from red to white, and
promotion starts in full force, roughly a month before it's time for it yet.
The very second Halloween is done, the Christmas machine shows up, full steam
ahead.

Edit : Christmas is not a National Holiday ( we work ), but more of a couple's
day thing over here. And for some reason, it's about fried chicken, as seen
here before...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16002210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16002210)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10790643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10790643)

